# Best ROM?



## EDiddy406 (Oct 10, 2011)

Coming from an INC2 to a Galaxy Nexus....so i kind of know about ROMS, but in looking at the ROMs available for the GNex LTE i'm having a hard time finding what ROM/Kernel package is best. Id prefer one that has better sync with Facebook to my contacts, and one that has preferably decent battery life. Anyone out there have any recommendations for me? Thanks everyone!


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Umm I'm using Axi0m 2.2 right now with the latest lean kernel exp. Been a very good combo so far and as far as the rom the dev constantly updates when there are new releases from asop and never slacks. His support is amazing that's why I still use it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dehelflix (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd recommend gummy's rom. has facebook sync fixed, cm t9 dialing, built in OC/UV settings, unlocked stock tethering, is super stable (no crashes yet for me in over a week), and is still more or less stock feel.


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

There is a poll on ROMs somewhere here.

Axiom 2.2 by DT should meet your requirements


----------



## EDiddy406 (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks guys, ill check both out. thanks for not jumping down my throat for asking a semi-noob question like they do over at xda!!!
Love this forum!!


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

Here you go OP

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13018-here-we-go-the-obligatory-what-rom-are-you-using-poll/

I'm using Axi0m and loving it!


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

gotta put my vote in for roman's AOKP.. it's the only rom with some innovation in it, and has some amazing unique settings in his 'rom settings' menu!


----------



## ortizchief (Sep 23, 2011)

I think the best rom is Axiom V2.3 now I'm using and is very good comes with wallet app


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm on aokp build 13 atm and it rox. I have been on axiom, rootzboat, and wookie and they all were excellent. You know what? They are ALL damn good. Just try em all and make a nandroid of each then you can go back to the one you like.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

If I see this question one more time, argggh. Seriuosly I like AOKP, AXIOM, CM9, or GUMMY


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

none of the above. i tried many of the ROMs. They're terrible in the battery life department. I went back to stock due to this issue alone.

sorry but OC'ing the GPU to ~384mhz + auto OC'ing to 1.35/1.4ghz is not my cup of tea when i get a max of 2.5 hours of max on-screen display time on my LTE GNexus. undervolting did not provide any material gain in terms of battery life neither.

Tried axiom for several days, gummyjar for several days, and Android HD Revolution.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

cheese said:


> none of the above. i tried many of the ROMs. They're terrible in the battery life department. I went back to stock due to this issue alone.
> 
> sorry but OC'ing the GPU to ~384mhz + auto OC'ing to 1.35/1.4ghz is not my cup of tea when i get a max of 2.5 hours of max on-screen display time on my LTE GNexus. undervolting did not provide any material gain in terms of battery life neither.
> 
> Tried axiom for several days, gummyjar for several days, and Android HD Revolution.


 this thread is pointless but if you want any advice op don't listen to the person I quoted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

You guys should take a look at the Redemption rom and "ohheyitslou"'s videos on YouTube.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

Axi0m 2.3 is very good.


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

AOKP gets my vote with the monster mod pack in the theme section.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> this thread is pointless but if you want any advice op don't listen to the person I quoted
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


for telling the truth? k. would have been great if you gave me legitimate reasons for why i shouldn't be listened to.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I am on the cm9 kang right now and I love it. There are going to be different opinions from everybody and that's what great about this phone is options! Keep trying until you find something you like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think many would agree with me that if you want a simple, "bugless" working ROM, go with Peter Alfonso's Bugless Beast. Wallet works as of the last (1/5) build, so does FB contact sync, and it is solid as a rock. Simple, works, and customizations will come eventually.


----------



## erm3000 (Jan 3, 2012)

So far I have only tried Axiom V2.3 and its pretty amazing. gonna try others very soon though. Theres so much to try not sure if I will be able to stay on one rom.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm sticking with Axiom for a while. I might go back to Android revolution HD once the 4.0.3 version comes out because it was super super stable.

Axiom is great and coupled with the lean kernel I'm getting some seriously awesome battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

No ones throwing a vote in for the home team







Been running RootzBoat since day one and haven't had any complaints. Right now I'm on Imo's kernel (180 MHz min. 1200 MHz max) and RootzBoat v6.1.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well it depends on what you are looking for in a rom. Speed? Ability to customize? Looks? I have to say that I have stuck with GummyNex the most (especially now using Franco's nightly kernel) because of speed and battery life. For customizing ability, I would say Roman's CM9 kang was good.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Axiom 2.3 is my choice. Super fast. Good battery life and a dev who is always in the forums to answer questions.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> this thread is pointless but if you want any advice op don't listen to the person I quoted
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I agree.

GNEX Th3ory Rom 1.42 OC


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

I went from gummy to Axiom,

Axiom puts you on a almost "stock" base vs gummy where its almost spammed with gummy wallpapers,settings, etc.

Axiom got better battery life,

I also found that the camera seems alot quicker with Axiom as well.


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Axiom 2.3 is my choice. Super fast. Good battery life and a dev who is always in the forums to answer questions.


+1

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

im in gummy right now... can someone post screen shots of bugless beast please


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Bottom line just flash'm then back up then flash another and so on, that way if you get tired of one just go back to the other. Hell I got 4 roms stored right now but I've been sticking with CM9 kang as of late.... NICE!


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> im in gummy right now... can someone post screen shots of bugless beast please


It looks like stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Spydersilk said:


> AOKP gets my vote with the monster mod pack in the theme section.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ditto, except I went with Stock Digiblue modpack. Stock kernel. Great battery, very stable, the most unique drop down toggles.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## SoDroid (Jul 30, 2011)

Axiom 2.1 and greater are awesome! Stable, fast, great battery life and nice features.

AOKP has great features not found in any ROMs yet and is very fast!

Heard great things about gummy but have yet to flash it.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

every rom i've used is stable and fast, just like the next one. every rom i've used has gotten the same battery life, give or take an hour.

however, the rom with the most fun mods and features is aokp...even though i don't even use most of the features. i'd still be on wookie 1.1 if it had pull-down toggles and a modified lockscreen with music controls.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> It looks like stock.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


does it have the widgests on the notification bar? and is battery showed in percentage like in gummy?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not much said about it but dark aosp over on mydroidworld is very good.stock mostly with % in battery and custom lock screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm loving AOKP with Franco's kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## datsyuk (Dec 19, 2011)

I've flashed every ROM here and cm9 kang is my favorite with Franco's kernel. Haven't found anything faster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

datsyuk said:


> I've flashed every ROM here and cm9 kang is my favorite with Franco's kernel. Haven't found anything faster.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Agree, Winner00's CM9 Kang + Franco's kennel is my top combination...but frankly, you'd have to look very hard to find a bad ROM, they are all pretty much stable and smooth. We have great devs...









Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

